# Classical Music Tribe?



## KatiT (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and quite passionate about musical collaboration and the beauty of sharing music.

I am working on the improvement of a mobile application that Universal music want's to release in Germany 
(so far at least).
They are also only planning an iPad version which leaves out all the tablet and iphone, android phone classic fans. 

I believe it has got far more potential but maybe I am wrong.

That's why I would like to know what other classical music fans are in need of to fully engage with the music they care about and love, if anything.

I am not employed by Universal music, I am just a media technology student with a passion for music that would like to see this tool help people engage with classical music and make sharing easier.

I'd also like to see young people use it to find classical pieces they enjoy and keep updated about new and exciting productions.

Obviously there is quite a lot that can be done in terms of developing new productions. 
If the audience could have an input all the better.
That said, art should stay art and should not devalue itself through becoming more accessible. 

It is quite possible that this app is not the right portal but let's not worry about the technicalities now. 
This is more about its potential. 

Now to you; 

Maybe you can tell me a few things that you are seeking with regards to classical music which are not met yet.

For example, would you like to find new people to talk about classical discoveries with and have quick access to the piece of your choice without having to browse various web pages ?

Would you like a portal that makes it easier to engage with your favorite classical performer/s ? 

Would you like to be able to select music that fits your mood and make own playlists ?

Do you even listen to classical music on the go or purely in the comfort of your own home?

I find it quite relaxing and inspiring to listen to Dvorak or Smetana when I am on a train. 
It just makes me relax and I am not too bothered about the lesser sound quality then. 

There are more questions I could ask now but I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Most phone users can already go on line and access their already set YouTube playlists, as well as other free access ways to upload or stream music.

Unless Universal edition wants to release some 20th century (and later) recordings or scores by those composers whose works they publish, there is more than enough from the common practice era repertoire to keep any 'tribe' happy.

I am one classical musician who finds more than a little offense at your mentioning using classical music 'to relax,' even though I know it is often used that way by many.

I think, too, that anyone seeking a score to print out, free or paid, legal or otherwise, already has plenty of venues online from which to choose.

The use of the word 'tribe' is a peculiar way to appeal to a rag-tag collection of people who generally tend to be loners - I think it is a calculated use, placed as a manipulative suggestion to get the reader to react for PR research purposes.

If the powers that be at Universal Edition are dinosaurs and cannot see what is already in the market, that is a non-surprising shame.

If those same powers just want to put their corporate finger in an already existing pie, they do not need your assistance, or mine.

If they want to release material and recordings less commonly available - 20th Century and later modern classical - they know where to look by date and exactly what to do with that, again, without your assistance or mine.


Best regards.


----------



## KatiT (Mar 11, 2012)

The relaxation strategy I mentioned was one example where I listen to music on my mobile device. 
I wanted to know if other people actually listen to classical music on their mp3 players.

I still love to go to concerts, check online for never before heard works that inspire me and make me think.
I tend to research the composers background because a lot of times this makes me see the piece in a completely different light than when I heard it the first time.
I also like to listen to the same piece of music by a variety of conductors their orchestras.

I think such an application could very well be used to offer new users that would like to enter the world of classical music but have certain preconceptions in regards to classical music.

I conducted some research an a lot of the young peoples I asked enjoy classical works but still find it quite elitist.

Why are you offended by people that use classical music to relax?

What exactly is it that you want people to 'use' classical music for?

I assume you want them to be curious about you and what made you write this piece in the way you chose to write it.

Thank you for your honesty, your view is quite interesting.

The notion that such big conglomerates just use it as a tool to sell, sell, sell does not make me happy either since I think that more companies should take their heads off their ROI sheet and see what they can do to promote our culture.

I think this might actually be the age where companies are more and more forced to act that way since it is a core value customers are looking for.

You can see this when you look at festival republic and even the big brewing companies. 
They will still do this to get a maximum return on their investment but with the bonus of giving back.

Why do you think tribes are for loners?
A tribe is a group with a shared interest like the one Invisible Children are leading or an artist can lead their fanbase as a tribe .
See Tribes  by Seth Godin


----------

